# Problemi con udisk2 (Risolto)

## dylanmc

Salve a tutti, è un po di tempo che ho dei seri problemi con il montaggio di dispositivi mobili come chiavette USB, CD e DVD sulla mia gentoo.

Ma per mancanza di tempo avevo lasciato un pò perdere.

Ho cercato di guardare in giro, ma non ne sono uscito fuori  :Sad: 

Praticamente, quando inserisco una chiavetta non ho nessun segno di vita, da parte del notificatore di dispositivi.

Cercando in rete ho avuto alcuni suggerimenti come utilizzare 

```

udisks --monitor

```

ma inserendo la chiavetta usb non ho nessun segno di vita!

```

snoopx linux # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 mysql                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 gpm                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 dhcpcd                                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 bluetooth                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 lvmetad                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Questi sono i miei servizi abilitati..

Provando a usare udisks manualmente ottengo questo

```
snoopx linux # udisksctl mount /dev/sdc1 

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_handlers_disconnect_matched: assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(process:15861): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

Error connecting to the udisks daemon: Errore nel chiamare StartServiceByName per org.freedesktop.UDisks2: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program org.freedesktop.UDisks2: Success

```

Il kernel l'ho ricompilato io, non è l'ultimo proposto da portage ma è l'ultima versione stabile di kernel.org 3.18.1 ma lo stesso errore ce l'ho anche con l'ultima versione di portage.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Da profano sembra che non ci sia un qualche demone in ascolto... uso KDE.Last edited by dylanmc on Sun Feb 01, 2015 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Controlla se dmesg riporta errori. Inoltre se con 

```
fdisk -l
```

non vedi l'unità, ti manca il modulo del kernel,

----------

## dylanmc

Ciao e innanzitutto grazie per la risposta!

Ho provato con il comando che mi hai detto, e il disco è visti senza problemi dal sistema, anche perchè sono perfettamente in grado di montarlo a mano.

```

luca@snoopx ~ $ sudo fdisk -l

Password: 

Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0xedef0995

Dispositivo Avvio     Start       Fine    Blocks  Id System

/dev/sda1              2048     196607     97280  83 Linux

/dev/sda2            196608    4102143   1952768  82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *       4102144  492384255 244141056   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda4         492384256 1953525167 730570456  83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x00006887

Dispositivo Avvio Start       Fine    Blocks  Id System

/dev/sdb1   *      2048 1953525167 976761560  83 Linux

[b]Disk /dev/sdc: 3,7 GiB, 3994025984 bytes, 7800832 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes[/b]
```

Il problema è che quando lo inserisco tutto tace :/

Sul forum globale mi è stato suggerito questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1005280-highlight-.html

ma il massimo che sono riuscito a fare è stato editare fstab e commentare le voci 

```

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto           noauto,defaults 0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

#/dev/sdc1               /media/chiavetta  vfat    noauto,user,umask=0000   0   0

```

Ma niente di fatto, anche se mi fa strano che questo possa incidere, ci sono sempre state...

----------

## dylanmc

Risolto il problema :O

Cercando su internet ho trovato la soluzione...

```
chmod o+x /usr/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper
```

Non so per quale motivo, ma si erano persi dei permessi o_O

----------

